# KITTENS! (New Fosters)



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been trying to step back from taking in any more animals. My last foster ended in adoption (Winry). But everyone knows that I have one major weakness...

Torties.

And so they text me (they being my coworkers at the shelter). "Please Rachel, we are overrun with kittens, and a couple of them are so tiny and weak. Two of them already faded away, _and there is a tortie in the litter!_"

They had be at that, and so I agreed to it. When I arrived to pick them up, one of the kittens had just passed away :-( There were two left; the tortie and her tuxedo brother. My co-worker who was there at the time asked me to also take the runt from one of the other litters, who was also quickly fading. We have one mother cat who was nursing her own litter plus orphans from various other litters. She just didn't have enough to go around. So I took him too.

The past 36 hours with them have been tedious. I was up every couple of hours, warming their rice socks, syringe feeding them, giving sub-q fluids and dextrose. They spent the entire day with me at my job at the emergency clinic. They were quite listless at first. But they came around pretty quickly, and today they seemed to bounce back, and have been running around being crazy kittens. 

They are SO tiny. 

The tuxedo is called Utu. He is fun-loving, and also very needy. He just wants to be in your lap or in your pocket. 

The tortie (who is also part calico) is a little spitfire... basically your typical tortie. She runs around the room trilling excitedly, picks fights with her brothers and makes them cry, and can be pretty fiesty. She is also very sweet though.

The addition is a gray long hair who my co-worker named Noah. He is the sickest of them, and it has been a challenge to get him eat. Strangely, he still has enough spunk to run around and play. He's very sweet and mellow, curious and inquisitive. He keeps crawling up to my chest so he can stare at my face from an inch away. He tilts his head, seemingly trying to figure me out. Or maybe he just wants kisses.

Pictures to follow!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

KITTENS!!! :jump

I need pictures of the little ones...urgently...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Utu being cheeky:









Marra being sweet:









Noah being cuddly: 









Sister and Brother!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awww!
You got all the colors I like...tux, tortie with white and a gray!

Hey, if you like torties, you can have Xanthe! *puts on insulated rubber gloves, grabs her and shoves her at you*
Her favorite thing to do is go rub against anything synthetic (fleece blanket, the carpet, plastic shelves) and them come shove her nose in my face and ZAP me! AURGH!!! (Paizly does it too, but not on purpose...having no back legs, she scoots across my bed to snuggle, and of course I have a fleece blanket on my bed...sigh)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

AHHHH NOOOO I'm catnapping them all!

I can't believe how sweet Utu's look is, and Marra is gorgeous, she looks so happy! But Noah just stole my heart, look at those curly hairs he has, he reminds me so much of Rulos when he was little (he had (and still does) those same curly kitten hairs, hence the name Rulos = curls)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHH, If I could I would kidnap Noah from you. He looks so much like my Gracie when he was little. 

The siblings are cute little snugglers also.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Noah is still the sickest of the babies. Utu and Marra are eating kitten gruel on their own, but I am still supplementing them with KMR by syringe. Noah refuses to eat anything, and has diarrhea. However I am on strict scheduled feedings for them and he seems to perk up with each one as the nutrients make him stronger. 

I just know from experience (I help my co-worker raise bottle babies at the clinic) how quickly they can fade so part of me dreads one of them getting that ill and passing away...


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, they're cute as buttons. Rachel you are such a wonderful person to take these babies in and care for them. My heart goes out to little Noah, he has such a sweet face, I truly hope he gets stronger. The siblings are so cute, Utu has that mischievous kitten face, adorable. Keep us posted on their progress please, and good luck to all of you.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Noah continues to refuse to eat on his own, so the syringe feedings continue. However he has the spirits to escape from the cage every time I open it and run about the room with his foster siblings. 

Today Utu has started beating up on his sister and making her cry by biting her tail. Marra is the smallest of the bunch, at 13 oz. Today they came with me to the shelter clinic where I work once a week, and they hung out in the enclosed reception area, being watched over by my dog. Jerry is amazing with the kittens, it is the cutest darned thing ever. He just lays in the middle of the floor watching them. They climb all over him and he licks their faces after they eat. If you ask him "where are your babies?" he will get up and find them, wherever they might have been hiding. It's great because the kittens will be well socialized because of this. 

These sort of kittens can go downhill fast and suddenly. But this group seems strong, so I have high hopes for them. More pictures coming!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I went in to check on them and bring them fresh food and guess what...! Noah started eating! Yay!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is a super cute video:

Jerry "Mr. Mom" - YouTube


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cute video!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The kittens all seem to be thriving. Still too skinny, but that will take nutrition and time. I am happy to report that all three of them are eating kitten "gruel" (KMR + canned food) on their own and they are all very frisky and mischievous.

"Sweet" and "Innocent" little Noah has developed a taste for human flesh. In other words he has suddenly developed a biting problem. He goes for hands and he's biting hard! We're gonna have to work on that!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Jerry is wonderful :luv. I'm still in love with Noah, even with his biting problem. :wink:


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

They are too stinking cute!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Marra passed away in her sleep last night. I'm too upset to say more.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Rachel. At least she knew love while she was with you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Oh poor Marra. My mom works in care and there's always those three dreaded words "failure to thrive."

You gave her love and the best chance she could have, Rachel.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Marra was a gorgeous little girl and I think she had a really good life, thanks to you, for the short time she was here.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are precious!!! I couldn't work at a place like that, I'd be bringing everything home.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry to hear little Marra passed. Thankfully she knew love and kindness during her stay with you.


----------

